# Gaggia classic no flow.



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

I know this will bore the tits off everyone but I'm at a dead end.

So- water from wand but not the head. I've had everything apart. The OPV allows flow back into the tank. I've took the 3 way valve apart all seems ok. I've took the boiler apart and all seems to flow ok. I switched the machine to make coffee with the 3 way valve removed and water came out the hole for the valve. I tried the machine with the moving part removed from the 3 way valve and still no flow.

Am I right or wrong in thinking that water should either flow out of the head or into the drip tray?

Now I've had it all apart I'm happy to start again dismantling it if I've got it all wrong.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Did you try soaking the solenoid in some descaler on the post 2009 models a smaller solenoid was used and it only takes a tiny tiny piece of scale to block it, you can also use a pin to try and clear the holes.


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Charlie,

i don't think it's blocked as I can run water through the holes ok. I've reached the point where I think everything works. I'm trying to work out why there's no water flow with the moving part removed from the 3 way valve.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Charlie said I think you have a problem in the S/valve, just cleaning and blowing through is not enough. The pump works at between 10 and 15 bar that is 140 to 220 psi (think about tyre pressures).You would be better off taking it completely apart, soaking the components and examining them. (the tiniest particle when moved by pressure can block the flow). Take care with with thin P T F E washer under the head of the large nut (19 mm i think) You can hold the valve in a vice or screw it to a piece of wood.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds solenoid related, however if you have stripped and cleaned it so both outlets are clear you have a blockage elsewhere, probably the opv. remove it make sure the inlet and outlet are clear. also remove the disc and holding plate, make sure the head is clean


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

Thanks again. I've had boiler broken down in two pieces and all seems ok.

Ive missed something obvious I think. I'm trying to make sure it's not the solenoid in the 3 way valve cos I'm not spending £40 for a new one. I'll just put it in the shed and forget about it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you blown hard through the solenoid valve, both ways?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I had exactly this and removing the solenoid valve and soaking it descaler for an hour sorted it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tewdric said:


> I had exactly this and removing the solenoid valve and soaking it descaler for an hour sorted it.


Which has been pointed out to the op several times now, so I'm finding it difficult to understand why he hasn't tried it, after removing the coil of course.


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

Hurrah! Got my classic working. Having stripped it all down again I think it was the 3 way valve. I'd misunderstood the water flow and hadn't actually proved it worked. I've had the opv valve apart so will need to set that up sometime but the coffee tastes ok to my amateur taste buds.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a detailed description for solenoid issues and service on the wiki section. also a direct link from my site faq http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------

